
Comparison of Afrikaans and Dutch - pizza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Afrikaans_and_Dutch
======
giovanni_m1
I speak Afrikaans and am absolutely delighted to find such a high quality
discussion on Afrikaans. A rare find.

